# המשפחה שלי תגיע בעוד כחודש ימים



## whenu

Hello,

What does "המשפחה שלי תגיע בעוד כחודש ימים." mean? Toda raba.


----------



## shalom00

My family will arrive in about a month.


----------



## I see you

Shouldn't that have been "המשפחה שלי תגיע בעוד כחודש." ? What's the point of "yamim" (days)?


----------



## slus

Just a poetic addition, very common.


----------



## I see you

Oh, I see. Thanks.


----------



## Ali Smith

I tried saying ״בעוד כחודשיים ימים״, and an Israeli told me it sounded strange. His words were “נראה לי שכן, אבל זה מוזר”.


----------



## slus

It sounds strange in a normal conversation, because it is mostly something you would expect to find in a book or a poem.


----------



## Ali Smith

shalom00 said:


> My family will arrive in about a month.


How would you translate עוד though? I don't see its equivalent in your translation. My guess is: "My family will arrive in about another month."


----------



## bazq

Ali Smith said:


> How would you translate עוד though? I don't see its equivalent in your translation. My guess is: "My family will arrive in about another month."



It works with negation: "My family won't arrive for another month", but is the sentence in the affirmative idiomatic in English? It strikes me as odd.
If not, you can translate "עוד" in this case with "from now", perhaps: "My family will arrive *in *a month *from now*".


----------



## JAN SHAR

This use of ימים as a superfluous thing seems to be very ancient indeed. Look at this

וַיֹּאמֶר לוֹ לָבָן אַךְ עַצְמִי וּבְשָׂרִי אָתָּה וַיֵּשֶׁב עִמּוֹ חֹדֶשׁ יָמִים.


----------

